# Bright red bleeding 6 weeks after c section?



## Louppey

I'm sorry if i'm posting this in the wrong section!! I'm freaking out a bit, not sure if somethings up or I'm just getting my first period since LO being born. 

TMI warning ahead lol :haha:

So I still haven't really finished bleeding since having my section nearly 6 weeks ago, the past couple of weeks have been very on / off though mainly just brownish discharge and lots of gloopy snot like discharge which is also brown ish in colour. I've carried on wearing pads just cause I never know when it's going to happen!

Yesterday however I went to the loo and there was bright red blood on the pad. Not much, half a teaspoon tops, but it was there and the loo roll was pink when I wiped. It worried me but I sort of put it to the back of my mind as I have my 6 week check on Tuesday so I figured I'd ask about it then. That happened twice yesterday in the end. 

This morning when I got up there was nothing on the pad so I went about business as normal but I just went for a shower and there's lots of blood now! Like there would be during the heavier days of my period. I'm telling myself it's my period but I still feel nervous about it cause I'm not really sure if my PP bleed has finished or not :wacko:

Does anyone have any experience of this? Please help pit my mind at ease!!!

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## mumtobeplus1

possibly period starting, my lo is 6 weeks on monday and ive just started
mine. x


----------



## Louppey

Thanks Hun, that is what I think it must be but I can't help but stress!!! I need to relax a little methinks...


----------



## mumtobeplus1

Aww no worries hun, i was the same first time around, i started exactly 4 weeks
afterwards then, and like you wasnt sure what was going on. x


----------



## QTPie

Unless you are BFing, very likely to be your period.... (new blood), very unlikely to be anythign to worry about this late (your womb should have contracted nicely), but watch to see if it gets really heavy or if you pass very big clots (like golf ball size).

Sure it is nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## Louppey

Glad it's not just me! I think that's it really, it's all a first for me so everythings a worry :haha:


----------



## starlove123

I'm BFing, but for a good 7 weeks I bled. It would disappear, be brown, red, even mucussy. I wasn't prepared for the huge quantity to come out to be honest... and just when you think it's stopped it comes back again. 

I really overdid things for the first few weeks and had to learn to slow down, so sure this exacerbated things. 

Defo speak about it at your 6 week check, but despite carnage on my pads each time I checked, it was apparently normal. xxx


----------



## Jibber Jabber

My period has just started at 8 weeks so it sounds like it could probably be that, Although the MW said to me that your lochia can feel like its disapearing and then it gets heavier again before it stops for some reason.


----------



## debs180

Hi Louppey,
Everything u have written in your post, the descriptions, timings c-section 6 weeks ago.... everything is exactly how mine is.....u dont know how relieved i am to have read that!!!
Today im bleeding pretty heavy, havent got period pains tho...normal? but i am getting a headache on and off and i am warmer than usual.... so all in all i really do think this is my period. Hope it doesnt last too long, would be nice to have no bleeding for awhile now!!!!!
So thank you for posting.....hope u r more at ease today. xxx

ps...you would think after 2 other babies id know.....but was long time ago now, i cant remeber things!!!!


----------



## Alias

I got my period at 6 weeks, with little warning. I think part of it was that I just wasn't expecting it!


----------



## Louppey

Glad Im not alone!! Debs180 it's good we're both going through the same thing (although not good lol!) so we both know it must be normal x x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Could be, but 2 weeks after my section i had a lot of red blood and lots of 'gloop' (sorry, gross word) falling out of me. I went to a and e and turned out i had an infection. I was given antibiotics and was fine. However it could have turned nasty very quickly so id suggest you go to the doc or hospital if there is a lot and its bright red, that means its fresh blood. It could obviously just be your period coming back, though mine didnt come back until about 11 weeks later. I reckon get it checked, you can never be too careful xx


----------



## Minnie_me

Loupps - I'm still bleeding on and off at 4 weeks post section. I'm BF so am presuming it's not my period - guess it's just prolonged clear-out. Mentioned it to Health Visitor but she didn't seem bothered! :shrug:


----------

